# The mower that cut the turf in the top banner photo needs sharper blades - let's replace the photo!



## Victor Von Lawn (5 mo ago)

The forum banner grass looks like it was cut with a dull butter knife...[shaking helmet]


----------



## dofdk3 (5 mo ago)

Maybe for an upcoming yard of the month, it could be centered around similar pictures, and the winner could be updated to be the banner photo?


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Look at those ragged edges!

Get out your good camera and take a nice macro photo of your own lawn, post it here, and then with the best one let's petition the new forum admins to change that banner photo.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

<deleted, no longer relevant since thread merge>


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

What about something like this? I'm not sure of the aspect ratio that is needed.










EDIT: Oops... I thought my first post didn't go through but these were duplicate threads. At least we are all on the same sheet of music!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I merged these threads. But I'm still trying to figure this out.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

It's surprisingly tricky to get a good macro shot, at least with my smartphone camera. Can't get a really narrow depth-of-field. I may dig my DSLR and lenses out of storage but for now this is the best I could get


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

These files are licensed Creative Commons, By-Attribution, Share-Alike


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> What about something like this? I'm not sure of the aspect ratio that is needed.
> 
> View attachment 50
> 
> ...


This would be great!


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

These files are licensed Creative Commons, By-Attribution, Share-Alike


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Brodgers88 said:


> View attachment 1024
> 
> 
> View attachment 1022


Can you edit/add something like this? --> These files are licensed Creative Commons, By-Attribution, Share-Alike.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

g-man said:


> Can you edit/add something like this? --> These files are licensed Creative Commons, By-Attribution, Share-Alike.


Edited my post accordingly


----------

